# All you need to know about driving



## dreaminmini (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, I came across this on another list I am a member of. I honestly don't know why anyone would need a trainer...LOL It's nice to see that they used Lil Beginnings as a reference for their article.

How to train a mini to drive Enjoy!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 28, 2009)

As I replied to that list, I'm looking forward to their next tutorial, "How to Teach Pigs to Fly."

For a REAL eye-opener, scroll down and check out some of the related ehow links. One in particular is quite interesting...


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 28, 2009)

Would that be the "How to train Guide Horses" one? Scary thing is people would just think they can just follow the steps.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 28, 2009)

OMG


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 28, 2009)

This article is about the worst example I have ever seen of irresponsible writing. This is the kind of thing that gets people and their horses injured or worse! And when we say "you can't believe everything you read on the internet THIS is the kind of thing we are referring to"!!! If I wasn't so angry I would be really sad.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love this "Tip or Warning".



> Never let your mini runaway with the cart.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 29, 2009)

Just who is the "expert" who wrote this article???


----------



## garyo (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought it was a great article. Following the simple and easy instructions, Ruth and I were able to teach 5 minis to drive already this morning. LOL

Anybody want to jump in the cart and take them for a spin?

Gary


----------



## Minimor (Nov 29, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> I love this "Tip or Warning".
> 
> 
> 
> > Never let your mini runaway with the cart.


Yep, there's about the most useful piece of advice I've ever come across.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> This article is about the worst example I have ever seen of irresponsible writing. This is the kind of thing that gets people and their horses injured or worse! And when we say "you can't believe everything you read on the internet THIS is the kind of thing we are referring to"!!! If I wasn't so angry I would be really sad.


 I agree. Stuff like what was in the OP is what gives this forum its bad name for "being full of stupid". I talk to several Mini breeders / trainers and that is all they have to say about it. Which really is kind of sad. There is some really good info here, you just have to weed out the junk.
Back on topic, the link in the OP made me lol. If only training them to a cart was that easy. I am new to driving, and even I could tell that who ever wrote that didn't know what they where talking about. I mean seriously, who would work on getting them used to the cart BEFORE the harness? Then there was absolutely no mention of long lining (not lunging). From what I am seeing of the cart training that is a major part.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

Ghosted said:


> MiLo Minis said:
> 
> 
> > This article is about the worst example I have ever seen of irresponsible writing. This is the kind of thing that gets people and their horses injured or worse! And when we say "you can't believe everything you read on the internet THIS is the kind of thing we are referring to"!!! If I wasn't so angry I would be really sad.
> ...


Sorry. I am not "full of stupid"! I WAS NOT being serious about not needing a trainer. I was being sarcastic. I find that article to be totally ridiculous! Many will tell you that I have a wonderful trainer (Milo Minis) and believe fully in having my horses properly trained and lessons for myself. I have, weekly without fail, for the past year have gone for lessons and love it, and am in the process of having my second horse trained.

From the replies I have seen before yours everyone seemed to understand that I was being facetious and not at all serious about taking that article seriously.

Also I felt bad seeing that they listed lilbeginnings as a source for that article.



I put this link up so everyone was aware of some of the nonsense circulating out there.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, I was not saying you where stupid. I knew you where being sarcastic. I was just saying that that is probably why people talk about these forums the way they do.


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 29, 2009)

That article is really dangerous. I do know someone that did praticlly that method, not a good outcome.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I put it out there so we are aware of what is circulating out there, not as a do-it-yourself article. Obviously more education is needed and I believe this forum does have a lot to offer and has some really knowledgeable members we can all learn from. If that was not the case this forum would not be around still. And learning is a process and sometimes it involves making mistakes or sometimes even doing "stupid" things. The important thing is we take the mistakes and stupid things and learn from them and hopefully not repeat them.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't help but wonder if the author was not trying to make Lil Beginnings forum LOOK STUPID!



I know if ANYONE came on here and said THAT was the way to train a horse they would get straightened out right quick by at least a dozen of our members but anyone reading that article would certainly not get a good opinion of our forum. I couldn't comment on the link but it wouldn't let me - if anyone else can PLEASE go on there and straighten them out!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

I had to join the silly site but I flagged the article and posted a comment. I guess we will see what will happen next. I wonder if both references were aware of being used as a reference for such a irresponsible and uneducated article. I will let you guys know if/when I hear anything back.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2009)

Whin I am reeding an arcticle in a book or on the www that is souposed to be authoritized, I never beleeve it or take it seerusly if they caint spell or youse good grammer.




Marsha


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Whin I am reeding an arcticle in a book or on the www that is souposed to be authoritized, I never beleeve it or take it seerusly if they caint spell or youse good grammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Marsha



LOL! Too true.



But there are people that would believe it. Which is the sad part.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Very... Sorry again about the misunderstanding.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

Ghosted said:


> Very... Sorry again about the misunderstanding.


No worries.



I guess I could have been misconstrued too.



The title was a little ambiguous. We'll just chalk it up to the fault of the typewritten word! Sometimes it's easy to be misinterpreted when we write.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep.

Back on the main topic. It really is sad that someone tried to give credit of that to LB. I mean its good they gave credit and all, but I have not seen a thing on these forums that they could have based that off of and gotten that...


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't either. Or they just picked a sentence here and there from other subjects without using the entire context. I still haven't heard back after I flagged it. Wonder if I will? I would hate to have someone or a horse be injured due to that article.

Ghosted - hopefully you will post some of your experiences in driving and maybe some pics of your minis. I love to hear about others. In a few weeks hopefully I will have some to post from our first Christmas parade.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

I have my only mini at training to pull a cart atm. In fact I am going for a lesson tomorrow. Weather pending... It looks like it will rain, and he does not have a covered place to train.


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

I know that feeling! I have gotten a little wet myself at times not to mention frozen in the winter months.



That I have fun always overrides my frozen toes. LOL Enjoy your lesson, hope the rain holds off for you.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Whin I am reeding an arcticle in a book or on the www that is souposed to be authoritized, I never beleeve it or take it seerusly if they caint spell or youse good grammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Marsha


That _CAN_ be a dead giveaway but then there are also some very knowledgeable people that are well worth listening to that can't spell worth a darn and some that write VERY well but really don't have the actual knowledge but CAN READ





RE: the "frozen wet thing" VERY sorry Kim



but glad to hear you still enjoy it!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

RE: the "frozen wet thing" VERY sorry Kim



but glad to hear you still enjoy it!





LOL You know I always enjoy it! We always have a good time even if I spend the rest of the night trying to de-thaw! LOL If I didn't like the cold I could move to Texas!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2009)

If you EVER took Nick that far away Mickey would NEVER forgive you! She is already peeved about today



You are in BIG trouble!


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks DM. Driving is soo much fun...


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 29, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> If you EVER took Nick that far away Mickey would NEVER forgive you! She is already peeved about today
> 
> 
> 
> You are in BIG trouble!


LOL Sorry Mickey!!! Nick really wanted to go to the game though. He will be there next Sunday.


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2009)

HOLY COW!



That is very dangerous and....just so WRONG!





I've been here many, many (many) years and I have never seen anything that dumb about teaching to drive posted on LB. Maybe they were trying to acknowledge that GOOD info comes from LB, but I wish the LB name wasn't connected to that writing. *sigh*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2009)

Posting on a forum topic, or friendly information exchange, one naturally doesn't bother too much about spelling. I certainly didn't mean to imply anything negative about anyone on the forum. (I can hardly type HORSE without mixing up the letters! )

Marsha


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2009)

Same here Marsha.

I'm not sure I want to know how many typos I make!





My motto is " No body is perfect, especially me"


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2009)

The thing is that, no matter how things are spelled, the meaning is clear enough and that article is not just pathetic but downright dangerous! There are some that think if it's on the internet it is gospel and that just isn't so! I read some of the other articles on there and some of them are just jokes that anyone with no knowledge of the subject wouldn't recognize as being a joke. Some of the stuff wouldn't matter because at least no one would be harmed but this one could easily get someone killed and that is just completely irresponsible - I hope that site gets the boot!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 29, 2009)

GOOD GRIEF!! They need to have one more step:

8. Have the paramedics on speed-dial. And your veterinarian....

Lucy


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> GOOD GRIEF!! They need to have one more step:
> 8. Have the paramedics on speed-dial. And your veterinarian....
> 
> Lucy


Very sad, yet very true.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 30, 2009)

I think that this article should be listed on Ebay, next to the statement I see advertising cheap harnesses, "Bring out UR carts!"

It's just that easy, you know! (Totally written with extreme sarcasm!)

You wonder how many minis are subjected with this type of training/equipment, and how much they are ruined and blamed for accidents that were totally not their fault, and how good they COULD have been.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 3, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!! What are they thinking!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 3, 2009)

The worst part is that anyone experienced can recognize this article is ridiculous but anyone looking to learn how to start their horse driving may well take it seriously.


----------

